
Show HN: Ventanium – Database/Network/HTTP C Library - mflare
https://github.com/ventanium/ventanium
======
aetherspawn
Don’t feel bad that there isn’t many comments.

This is really well done.

~~~
mflare
Thanks for the encouraging words!

